# Banff Rocky Mountain Resort



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 7, 2008)

Someone just offered me a nice rental for Banff Rocky Mountain Resort in August for a 2 bedroom unit and wants to use First American Tile as an Escrow Service, they charge both parties $50 for their service.

Does anyone know about this resort and have any input, good or bad.


----------



## Floridaski (Apr 7, 2008)

*It should be beautiful!*

Banaff/Lake Louise is on our short list (2-3) years to go and ski.   We skied Whistler this year and heard great things about Banaff.  The specific resort you mentioned is on our list, but I have not been.  From what I understand, the entire area is remote, but very beautiful.  I would think that a summer vacation would be wonderful there.  I know the the resort  is not up to Hilton/Hyatt/Marriott standards.  We discovered it is definitely an international trip, even if you are only crossing the border into Canada.  If you have been to Canada before, you should be fine.


----------



## djyamyam (Apr 7, 2008)

We were just there two weeks ago for easter.  I haven't had a chance to do up the full review yet.  I'll email you pics of the place.

Quick notes:

We were in a 2BR non-upgraded unit.  The I believe some of the differences are full kitchen (ie. stove) and updated fireplace and bathroom.  Our unit was fine, but not fancy.  As has been noted in the reviews, the BRs are small.  The BRs are upstairs along with one of the bathrooms.  The BRs have a queen bed, and not room for much else.  

For 4 people, it's about right but no more in my mind.  The restaurant is ok but not busy at all.  The pub probably the better bet.

If you're used to higher end as noted in your other post, I'm not sure you'd be happy with it.  You're better off finding a condo to rent in Canmore or a nice B&B in Banff.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Apr 7, 2008)

djyamyam said:


> We were just there two weeks ago for easter.  I haven't had a chance to do up the full review yet.  I'll email you pics of the place.



Thanks for your pics....too bad you did not get an upgraded unit.

I think the important thing about Banff is that Mother Nature is the real star attraction here.

I am still looking for something interesting and someone offered me a 2 bedroom rental for 1 week that is equivalent to one night stay at the Fairmont. I love the Fairmont, but 7 nights vs 1 night is a HUGE difference.

I really enjoy B&Bs and many are already booked.


----------



## abbekit (Apr 7, 2008)

We're staying there in September in a 2BR unit.  I'd LOVE to see some pics.  I'm hoping for a renovated unit and plan to call in advance and request that.  It will only be my DH and me so we don't really need the extra bedroom but the 2BR was available so we took that.  We do like having a 2nd bathroom.  Any more info on the 2BR units would be much appreciated.  Balcony, view, etc. are very important to us so I'd like to know what unit to ask for.  

But other than that I agree with the idea of just needing a clean, decent condo.  I'm not expecting luxury.  I just want a nice place to stay while we hike and explore Banff, Lake Louise and Jasper.


----------



## eal (Apr 7, 2008)

The tug reviews do a good job of outlining the pro's and con's of BRMR.  

Banff is hardly "remote", and the resort is near the TransCanada Highway and a main drag into town.  But the grounds are beautiful and there is always plenty of wildlife hanging around.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 11, 2008)

abbekit said:


> Any more info on the 2BR units would be much appreciated.  Balcony, view, etc. are very important to us so I'd like to know what unit to ask for.


I don't think any of the units have much of a view, because of the overhangs. When checking in, we asked for the best view possible, and waited extra time for them to finish cleaning one they identified as such, but in truth there was no view. It was the westernmost corner unit closest to the road - no noise though, next to a grassy area so it felt private, and we saw some elk there one day. I don't recall ever sitting out on our balcony relaxing - if there was even seating there.  We spent minimal time at our unit though.

The 2-BR is comfortable for 2. The BR's are quite small, and we liked having the second BR to stash our stuff. It didn't feel luxurious to have that amount of space, but it was adequate, clean and comfortable. We were glad we'd picked this resort out of the possibilities, for the location - we spent more time going west than east, and if we'd stayed in Canmore we would have spent additional time in transit every day.

We really liked the dinner restaurant on site. Others haven't written great things about it, but we ate there 3x and had excellent meals all 3 times. We never tried their less formal deli-type lunch place, we were always out at lunchtime.

One of the reasons we'd picked this resort was because their literature says have daily guided walks. We went on one the first day, or actually we tagged along - it had filled up and they weren't allowing any more people to officially join. These guided walks turned out to not be what we wanted, we preferred being on our own - we did meet some really fun people there though.


----------

